# Going to start reloading 556 ,6.8 need some help on what to order



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

I am about to make a order real soon but don't want to make the same mistake I did working on my bows by starting with the min stuff to just get by just to upgrade 3 times. This is what I am about to order if there is any thing that y'all think I need please state it. I want to reload for accuracy in the 556, I manly shoot M855 so this is the brass i will reload will the 223 dies work with 556 NATO brass. 

1 Lee breech lock challenger kit
2 Lee deluxe rife 3 -die set 223
3 Lee factory crimp die 223

I am not sure what load that I am going to try yet so as far as powder, bullet and primer should I start with a 4#powder keg and a 1000 bullet and a 1000 primer of the same kind or mix it up in smaller a sorted groups. If the 556 go's good than I will do my 6.8 will I need any thing other than dies and components for it. If it makes a different all shell are going to be ran threw my AR. Any help would be great


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

simpleman said:


> I am about to make a order real soon but don't want to make the same mistake I did working on my bows by starting with the min stuff to just get by just to upgrade 3 times. This is what I am about to order if there is any thing that y'all think I need please state it. I want to reload for accuracy in the 556, I manly shoot M855 so this is the brass i will reload will the 223 dies work with 556 NATO brass.
> 
> 1 Lee breech lock challenger kit
> 2 Lee deluxe rife 3 -die set 223
> ...


There are subtleties with reloading 556 brass with 223 rem dies. It helps to know the chamber dimensions of a particular gun and how to adjust the dies to tweak the dimensions of the resized brass.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

You will also need case lube, and a way to remove the primer crimps. Lee makes a case trimmer, it works but I like the Possum hollow trimmer. Don,t forget a case guage. Dillon makes one out of stainless.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You and pops go talk to Jerome!!! Heck he's 2 minutes from ya'll!!! Ya'll swing up there Sat fer the shoot!!!


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Come by I think I can help you with the primer,s and some bullets, the haz. mat fee will kill you on a 1000 primers if you order them, you will have over 50.00 in them. the best all around power I have find to work in a gas gun is win 748. and again if you don't order enough the haz. mat fee will kill you. I go in with some one and order a lot to off set cost. The last order I got 25,000 primers and 10,000 bullets and 4-8lbs kegs of power. At least you planing on get one good then, that is the fatory crimp die. My 2 cents jj


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Your going to need a case swager to remove the primer pocket crimps.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

If you are insterested, I have a good used rcbs press and other things. If you want to come by see., jj


----------



## race27 (Jul 17, 2008)

hey simple, to help u from spending a bunch on different components to work up your accuracy loads u can use some of mine that ive got preloaded. every gun takes a different load that works best in that gun and i can let u use enough of every load to see what your gun likes then u can order quantity from there. that will save u from getting powder and bullets to try that doesnt work and them just sit around. it would be good if every type of gun took the same load but it just doesnt work that way. if u were just plinking then that would narrow it down considerably. also let us know what twist the barrel is because that matters when it comes to bullet weight. the lee kits are what a lot of people use and work fine and i use one for everything i load except for my benchrest guns.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the info will send yall a p.m would love to get up with some people that know what they are doing. I am kind of fawned of my hands don't want to blow them off cant afford to lose any thing else.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Jason said:


> You and pops go talk to Jerome!!! Heck he's 2 minutes from ya'll!!! Ya'll swing up there Sat fer the shoot!!!


 Who is Jerome does he work at Scott.


----------

